# Keyviz



## mula (Jul 31, 2022)

mula submitted a new resource:

Keyviz - Visualize your keystrokes in real time!



> Keyviz​View attachment 85200
> Keyviz is a free and open-source software to visualize your  keystrokes in real time! Let your audience know what handy shortcuts/keys you're pressing during *screencasts*, *presentations*, *collaborations*, or whenever you need it.
> 
> Style​View attachment 85201
> Don't restrain yourself to...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## mula (Sep 10, 2022)

mula updated Keyviz with a new update entry:

v1.0.6



> Improvements​
> #39 pop the context menu by *right-clicking* on the tray icon 2600c52
> pause/resume the visualizer by *left-clicking* on the tray icon a533d9d
> animated (_settings_) tab bar...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OldFriends (Nov 11, 2022)

Thank you for this awesome tool!  I tested Keyviz today, and found it incredibly useful and intuitive. 
2 Tips I think Users can benefit from. 
1.  Keyviz should be added to a scene as a "Game Capture Source", for the transparency effect to work.
2. Use the Keyviz settings menu to have the keys appear in the scene, but not on the screen.  

I made a video to show how to add Keyviz to an OBS scene.  Add Keyviz to an OBS scene.  

Thanks again!


----------

